# 6 days in Darwin



## divB (May 6, 2014)

Hi all,

I will be in Darwin for 6 days (25th May evening to 31st May morning).

What are your tips, what's best to to in these days?

For sure I wan to do Kakadu National park. How many days should I plan for Kakadu? What else is recommended and doable in this timing budget?

Litchfield and there are also some islands?

Definitely I would like to have adventure, see much nature including overnights. If possible meeting Koalas, cangaroos and wombats in free wildlife would be awesome!

A big problem is, I won't have a car.

Any hints are greatly appreciated.h

Thanks


----------



## ocean (May 7, 2014)

You can check this site : Yahoo total travel guide - destination Australia/Darwin. Enjoy your stay!


----------

